
I Accidentally Found a Security Vulnerability in Windows 10 - algui91
http://www.justinkterry.com/2017/09/so-i-accidentally-found-security.html
======
algui91
It is duplicated here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15299087](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15299087)

But why the system let me submit a new story if there exists another with the
same url?

~~~
richerlariviere
From what I know, after a few hours you can post a duplicate.

~~~
algui91
Thank you, it would be better if you couldn't, I think.

Bests!

